# more folks messing up the sport of atv riding for us



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

This happen in my town....its funny how they make it seem its all the atv's fault........

*HOUSTON* – A mother and daughter were seriously injured Monday after the pair lost control of an ATV and plunged into a small creek in northwest Harris County.
Deputies said the 30-year-old mom and her 6-year-old daughter were riding in the dark around 8:30 p.m. when they crashed near Banquo Drive.
The child’s father got worried when they hadn’t returned so he and friend began to search for the two. That is when they found the mother and daughter had plunged 25-feet into a small creek that feeds into Cypress Creek.
Deputies said the mother lost control of the four-wheeler and went down the embankment. Both were thrown from the vehicle, which came to a rest at the bottom.
The mother was found in the water and the child was found wandering around on top of the easement.
They were both airlifted to a nearby hospital for treatment.


----------



## emailrick1 (Jul 6, 2010)

aww man...... I hope they are both ok... please post up whatever news you have...... and I sure hope she was NOT drinking and this was JUST an accident.....


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

4 wheelers are like guns .. guns and 4 wheelers don't kill people , people kill people .. just my .02


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

walker said:


> 4 wheelers are like guns .. guns and 4 wheelers don't kill people , people kill people .. just my .02


Exactly!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Notice they didnt mention how fast she may have been going or anything like that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im glad that child is ok.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

...more proof that people should not ride alone. Anything can happen. I hope they're okay.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Big D said:


> ...more proof that people should not ride alone. Anything can happen. I hope they're okay.


x2....


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

:agreed:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

:agreed: x2


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

agreed on riding alone in 1985 i crashed a dirtbike lucky some one seen me flipping thru the air in a field next to a road in my subdivision lucky also i had helmet and gesr on .but they took me to a hospital then lifeflighted me to herman hospital where they have a good trauma center. i still dont remember 3 months of my life .


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

:agreed: You never,ever,ride alone.Even if it's a simple mechanical breakdown.You're gonna be walkin'........
I have been injured quite a few times riding dirtbikes,atv's,etc.Everytime it was my stupidity for riding beyond my abilities that got me injured.Not the machine.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

i was riding by myself one day and i hit a mud hole that from the surface it looked like it might be about halfway up the rim deep and when i hit the whole it was actually fender deep and was stuck. left my phone at the house and only person knew where i was. i was lucky i was able to free the bike or i would have been there A LONG TIME.... i definatly agree with NOT riding by yourself. you never know what can happen


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I originally had plans to go out this weekend with one friend...until a guy from work came in and told me how he flipped his and the guy he was with had a tough time getting it off him. It really put things into perspective for me. If I flipped the guy probably could get my quad off me, but if he flipped...I doubt I could get the 650lb+ machine off him. We're going to post-pone our trip until more people can join us....for safety sake.


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

i agree that everyone should have one or more persons with them. 
i hope they will be ok.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I hope they are OK as well, I agree that no one should ride alone. Not only is it safer in a group but its more fun too!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree definately with riding with a group.. I was riding with only my 10 year old son, he was 8 at the time, I broke a ball joint on my old popo and had to leave the quad in the mud hole for a week before I could get someone to go out there with me to get it out of the hole and onto the trailer. Problem was that not only was I riding with only my son, but the park had no one else in it that day that I could flag down to help me. Bad deal... Of course no one got hurt, but the fact of leaving a wheeler in a mud hole ( about mid way up the bike) for a week sucked....


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

We just had a fireman here kill himself on a 4wheeler and messed his buddy up pretty bad , they were riding at night at what they say was excesive speed . you figure a fireman would know better


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

2 years ago I flipped next to the St Johns river. I broke 3 ribs and a collar bone when the Bruit landed on me.Lung had some fluid in it. I had friends there but if not I surely would have been gator food 1/2 in the water with some large friendly gators. Don't ride alone. EVER. glad the kid was ok. hope mom never does that again.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I ride alone sometimes but I am really conservative when I do. 

I never set out with that as the plan, it just works out that way if I cant find a group when I get to the park.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

crazy thing around here is i think there was like 4 people died on atvs this summer so far its crazy cause it seams like that is always on the news when i watch it and 3 of the 4 were alcohol related not the atvs fault but that wont stop them from blaming the atv


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I try to never ride alone but sometimes it just can't be avoided...If I do end up alone I am very very conservative


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we just had one die in alabama a few days ago.
everytime i read those I think "its someone inexperienced on ATV's or a young person" and it is true


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Accidents and deaths are just a part of all motorized veihicle's. Its sad but true, to blame the ATV is crazy. I never heard of one sneaking out of the garage and killing its owner while he/she slept.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

most of them around here are alcohol related people get liquid courage and do things they shouldnt


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

It's probably reaction time more than courage


----------

